# Video of Craigs Upland Wood Stove factory in Medford NJ 1988



## webbie (Jun 17, 2007)

This video is our 650 sq. ft factory where we made Upland Cast Iron Woodstoves from 1985 to 1988



Wiki Entry: https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/History_of_Upland_Stove_Company/

Video should be embedded in this entry, but if not here is direct google url:
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=609321313402692613


----------

